# Color patterns-what is dominat? What can come out? How far can color go back?



## Jarrod & Jody (Oct 16, 2017)

we raise Nubians, one of the many reasons is the colors that can come out. My buck is blue roan, my does are black and white , cream, blue roan, moon spotted black, solid white, and fawn. Any ideas what could come out?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

You could get any color and combination there is, really. It’s always a guessing game! 

One of my does is almost solid black with frosted ears, but both of her parents were solid brown with frosted ears. So what I’m saying is, color can also come from grandparents/great grandparents.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

following


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

How are Nubians and Nigerian Dwarves like Christmas Presents? They are gorgeously wrapped.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

One reason that I'm not into Sannens (even though they are lovely in their own way) is that I LOVE playing the color game!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, it is like a box of chocolates, you never know what you are going to get


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

i love my saanens but i love color too, so i am adding some crosses


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

You will never know.

I bred my solid white mini-nubian last year to a solid black (with a bit of brown) buck. She had twin doelings and both were solid white. Her sire also was solid white which I assumed played a part in it. Her half-sister (same sire) was bred to the same buck, she produced a white and cream doeling. My other doe is a full sister to the first doe and half to the second...she's fawn colored, bred to the same buck and we got a brown with black accented doeling. 

This year she is bred to a blue-roan, so hoping for some roan babies. We have a varied mix of colors with our newest additions (red roan and blk roan (bred to a blue roan) and a buckling with moon-spotting in his background.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I wish I had a blue goat


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Don’t get me wrong, color is SO much fun, but this year, I’ve been focusing much more on quality than color. A young Nubian doe I bought back in August is actually my LEAST favorite color that a Nubian can be, she’s the one I mentioned earlier, she’s almost solid black with frosted ears. She’s super sweet though, with amazing milk and show lines behind her, so I’m excited for the upcoming breeding season. She should be due in early February.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> Don't get me wrong, color is SO much fun, but this year, I've been focusing much more on quality than color. A young Nubian doe I bought back in August is actually my LEAST favorite color that a Nubian can be, she's the one I mentioned earlier, she's almost solid black with frosted ears. She's super sweet though, with amazing milk and show lines behind her, so I'm excited for the upcoming breeding season. She should be due in early February.


This is us as well. Color is the last thing on our list when looking for ours. But we managed to find a couple really nice colored ones. I actually prefer the more solid ones myself.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

To the best of my understanding, with Nigerians at least, gold is a dominant color and buckskin a dominant pattern. I've heard black is recessive. Not really sure how any other colors/patterns factor in, except that both moonspots and blue eyes are dominant genes, so at least one parent must have those traits for the offspring to inherit them. It really is a grab bag though. My newest buck is from great lines but is a a plain, boring ol' solid buckskin. I'm resigned to the fact that I'll likely get mostly buckskin kids from him, but my does are all different colors, so you just never know!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

in my experience, blue eyes are dominant because out of 5 does, they ALL have blue eyes. both mammas are blue eyed but the doelings had a brown eyed daddy and he had a blue eyed mom and brown eyed daddy. one of the does had a brown eyed mom and dad and still got blue eyes... in my experience


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes, in goats, simplistically, blue eyes dominate.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Calistar said:


> My newest buck is from great lines but is a a plain, boring ol' solid buckskin.


you don't like buckskins!! i love them, but i dont have one but one of my does had a mom who threw buckskins i had that mom but she passed, but she did throw a few buckskins but sadly they were all bucklings so i couldnt keep them


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a tan Lamancha buck. No matter who he is bred to, the kids are either tan or white. Black does, tan kids, chamoise, tan kids! I had 20 kids born from him, all were tan or white, EXCEPT the tan Lamancha doe I bred him to, she had a black doe kid! Really!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

White is a dominant color. Most white goats will produce white kids or cream colored ones, though once in a while color will pop out.

My Lamancha buck is gold and white. Almost all of his kids are gold and white, solid gold or cream no matter what the dam is. The only exception is this one doe who obviously came from Togg genetics way, way back. She and all her kids are that pretty Togg brown with white, except this year she had a black with cream markings buck.


----------



## Jarrod & Jody (Oct 16, 2017)

Jubillee said:


> You will never know.
> 
> I bred my solid white mini-nubian last year to a solid black (with a bit of brown) buck. She had twin doelings and both were solid white. Her sire also was solid white which I assumed played a part in it. Her half-sister (same sire) was bred to the same buck, she produced a white and cream doeling. My other doe is a full sister to the first doe and half to the second...she's fawn colored, bred to the same buck and we got a brown with black accented doeling.
> 
> This year she is bred to a blue-roan, so hoping for some roan babies. We have a varied mix of colors with our newest additions (red roan and blk roan (bred to a blue roan) and a buckling with moon-spotting in his background.


I love my fawn colored doe I can't wait to breed her to my blue roan!!


----------



## Jarrod & Jody (Oct 16, 2017)

I love the buckskins


Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> you don't like buckskins!! i love them, but i dont have one but one of my does had a mom who threw buckskins i had that mom but she passed, but she did throw a few buckskins but sadly they were all bucklings so i couldnt keep them


----------



## Jarrod & Jody (Oct 16, 2017)

mariarose said:


> I wish I had a blue goat


----------



## Jarrod & Jody (Oct 16, 2017)

mariarose said:


> I wish I had a blue goat


I love the blue roans! I can't wait to breed these two!


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> you don't like buckskins!! i love them, but i dont have one but one of my does had a mom who threw buckskins i had that mom but she passed, but she did throw a few buckskins but sadly they were all bucklings so i couldnt keep them


I don't dislike them, they're just not the flashiest goats in the field, and being dominant, most of my goats are some form of buckskin already  Last year I only had 4 kids born, and 3 of the 4 were buckskin. The 4th kid was black, born to a black mother and with a red buckskin sire. From what I understand, that means that my buck must have a recessive black gene.


----------



## Jarrod & Jody (Oct 16, 2017)

I can’t forget about my bottle baby,her dam is black and sire is white , I’m hoping she will have a baby that’s marked like her but were her white is be blue! Come on breeding season!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

lottsagoats1 said:


> White is a dominant color. Most white goats will produce white kids or cream colored ones, though once in a while color will pop out.


Uuugghhh don't say that!! While I love my solid white and my cream girls, I want them to have some different colored babies!! Lol. They both threw their own coloring this year, we'll see what February brings. The white one is bred to a blue roan and the cream one to a black/white one. I'll love them none-the-less but *sigh*.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes I have had a white buck that threw nearly all whites with some light greys. He also threw mostly boys  
Colour is such a hard thing! 
I recently put this doe 

















To this buck:

















And got these kids:
















Plus this was the triplet:








We think the grey comes from the bucks dams line because her great grandparent was grey ‍♀

I have also put a black with one white patch buck to a Black and Tan Swiss doe and got this kid


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

cute goats @Bree_6293 ! very colorful!


----------



## Jarrod & Jody (Oct 16, 2017)

Bree_6293 said:


> Yes I have had a white buck that threw nearly all whites with some light greys. He also threw mostly boys
> Colour is such a hard thing!
> I recently put this doe
> View attachment 137851
> ...


Beautiful and hello from across the pond!! What were you taking thos pictures with? The camera was amazing


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Jarrod & Jody said:


> Beautiful and hello from across the pond!! What were you taking thos pictures with? The camera was amazing


Hello  some are just my iPhone. The really good ones are my sisters camera. It's a cannon something I'm not sure exactly


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

That doe with the white face is gorgeous! What a unique pattern! Flashy buck, too!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

This was one of our favorite and most surprising crosses where color came out a few generations later. The buck, Finn, had a Saanen grandmother. 






+






=








The white skipped two generations before coming out in the great-granddaughter. The brown doe had a twin sister who was the same base color (dark chamoisee) but with an extensive white belt. So extensive, in fact, that she looked like a white doe with brown spots on the front and back ends.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@Damfino you got my heart thumping with that chamoisee doe...


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

mariarose said:


> @Damfino you got my heart thumping with that chamoisee doe...


I wish others felt the way you do! I've had her for sale since June and have lowered the price to $250 now but haven't had any takers! I hate to ask less than that for an easy, low-maintenance, registered doe in in milk.

Here's a fun cross: 






+






=






and








We crossed a red and white spotted Alpine/Nubian buck with a roany cou clair Alpine/Nubian doe and one kid came out caramel and white spots and the other came out red and blue roan with extensive, splashy white.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

We crossed a red bay Nubian buck with our broken cou blanc Alpine/Saanen doe and got Finn--a gorgeous broken cou clair. 






+






=








Cou clair and sundgau are both very dominant color patterns. I crossed the cou blanc doe with a blue roan Nubian buck the year before and got the roany cou clair doe in my previous post. I crossed the roany cou clair doe with a cou clair Alpine buck one year, expecting cou clair kids. Instead I got two almost-sundgau kids. They were jet black with tan points--almost exactly like Doberman Pinschers.


----------



## Jarrod & Jody (Oct 16, 2017)

Damfino said:


> We crossed a red bay Nubian buck with our broken cou blanc Alpine/Saanen doe and got Finn--a gorgeous broken cou clair.
> View attachment 138011
> +
> View attachment 138013
> ...


Thank you so much for sharing your breeding patterns I love seeing them all!!!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I love playing with color I bought a solid white doe bred to a black with a little white on him buck they produces a black/tan/white buckling and a red doeling! was super surprised on that cross! now I've only got 3 white does, 3 black and white does, 2 brown and white does, 2 brown does and a black moon spotted Nubian all bred to a buck from that same buck which has his exact color! cant wait to see what they produce!


----------

